

RedStar OS Watermarking - dlgeek
http://www.insinuator.net/2015/07/redstar-os-watermarking/

======
steve19
Seems like an easy way to get your neighbor (and his or her extended family)
thrown into a political concentration camp for life. Just copy the watermark
from an existing file into a subversive document, put that document on a USB
drive and mail the drive to the internal security services.

------
keithnoizu
Cue the NSA getting jealous of North Korean domestic surveillance
capabilities.

~~~
noir_lord
That or viewing them as more of a To-do list.

Lets hope no-one shows this to "Call Me Dave" Cameron.

------
joshstrange
I wonder if it makes sense to produce copies of linux that look like RedStar
OS without any of the backdoors and things like tor setup for you.

